# Vaccination against Leishmaniosis



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Got the email below from the vet we use here in Spain. I thought others might be interested to know about this. Apologies if it's already been posted.

They are a very good practice and extremely thorough, so if they are recommending it I reckon it's probably a good job. I will be contacting them during the next few weeks and will report back, Alan.




Vaccination against canine LEISHMANIOSIS




As you probably already know, canine Leishmaniosis is a terrible disease transmitted through an insect (the “mosquito” Phlebotomus) that can cause serious symptoms in your dog and can even be fatal.



Current treatments help to control the disease but don’t cure the dog completely. Peñíscola is an area with a high prevalence of Leishmaniosis, so that your dog is continuously threatened by the disease.



From now on, thanks to vaccination, your animal will use its own immune system to fight the disease and to protect itself “from within” for one year.


We invite you to come as soon as possible to our vet surgery so that we can carry out a quick diagnostic test on your dog. Thus, we will know in one moment, for your peace of mind, if your pet is already infected or if we are still in time to protect it. Either way, infected or not, we would inform you of all the therapeutic options available.



Eurovet Team.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Thats interesting will have to check with our vet in Spain next time.
Might be a good thing if one could get it done by vets in UK also for anyone taking theirs pets to vulnerable areas.
Have had our dogs tested in the past and they have been negative but one of my son's had all of his dogs infected .Luckily they have responded well to treatment but will never be cured.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you need to have your dogs inoculated against Piroplasmosis in Spain?

We had a dog die 9 years ago from being bitten by a nasty tick, frontline and such like do not have any effect on this one.
Although we knew about it in general, we thought we needed to be further south for it to cause a problem. We now have the dogs done every year.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Had not heard of that one but Googled it and found that actually Tick treatments do work.In particular Advantix ( which we use is Spain) which is not normally used in northern climes and also Frontline version as sold in Spain ( not same as UK )


----------

